# Shredder Vacs?



## Josh A (Sep 23, 2013)

Guys,

I've got a Stihl Shredder Vac. I forget the model but it is the homeowner model from a 2 years ago. This is the only Stihl equipment I've been disappointed in. It only can handle light loads of leaves and if a piece of bark mulch gets in their it stops the vacuum blade right up. Then we you go to take the vacuum pipe off the guard always slams shut so you got to carry a flat head screw driver in your pocket to pop out the guard + remove the offending chip. Lastly the vacuum pipe is difficult to seat properly back on once cleared. In the end it's faster for me usually to rake and dump then vacuum. Any suggestions to improve the shredder blade? Larger size, different material, etc?

Josh


----------



## jl4c (Apr 6, 2015)

Josh A said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've got a Stihl Shredder Vac. I forget the model but it is the homeowner model from a 2 years ago. This is the only Stihl equipment I've been disappointed in. It only can handle light loads of leaves and if a piece of bark mulch gets in their it stops the vacuum blade right up. Then we you go to take the vacuum pipe off the guard always slams shut so you got to carry a flat head screw driver in your pocket to pop out the guard + remove the offending chip. Lastly the vacuum pipe is difficult to seat properly back on once cleared. In the end it's faster for me usually to rake and dump then vacuum. Any suggestions to improve the shredder blade? Larger size, different material, etc?
> 
> Josh



Are you sure you're not talking about my little Echo Shred 'n' Vac? Same story.


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 9, 2015)

Just like a small chipper. Useless


----------



## jl4c (Dec 1, 2018)

A bit of thread resurrection here but the current model Echo Shred 'n' Vac doesn't have as close of tolerance between the cutting blade and the duct. Doesn't seem to make any difference in the size of the shredded leaves, but it sure keeps it from clogging on a small piece of cedar bark like it did before.


----------



## ham (Jan 6, 2019)

I use my snapper hi vac pushmower. I use the chute, plug it up. Run a pass or two over my pile of leaves and twigs. Remove chute add bag and bag it up for the compost pile. Super effective. Won’t take on large branches obv but neither will those handheld shredders


----------

